# Nebraska Great Pyrenees pups



## mlktrkdrvr (Dec 7, 2012)

Have a litter of gp pups in southeast Nebraska. Will be ready to go mid November. Born in the barn. Been with Goats, calves and chickens since day 1. Pups have 1/16 Russian ovcharka blood which gives some of them some color. Both parents on sight and working daily. $250


----------

